# HP PSC 1510...printing works....scanner no good

## jtp755

i can print but i cant get it to scan...coping works too...i would also like ot be able to use hp-toolbox and such but i get:

```
hp-probe -busb

 

 HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 0.9.7)

 Device Detection (Probe) Utility ver. 1.3

 

 Copyright (c) 2003-5 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

 This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

 This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

 under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/hp-probe", line 137, in ?

    hpssd_sock.connect( ( prop.hpssd_host, prop.hpssd_port ) )

  File "<string>", line 1, in connect

socket.gaierror: (-2, 'Name or service not known')

```

when i try to probe. and i get:

```
 hp-toolbox 

 

 HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 0.9.7)

 HP Device Manager ver. 6.0

 

 Copyright (c) 2003-5 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

 This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

 This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

 under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

 

 [ERROR]: Unable to connect to HPLIP I/O. Check and make sure HPLIP is running.

 [ERROR]: Aborting.

```

When i try to run hp-toolbox

```
whiteguardian hplip # /etc/init.d/hplip start

 * Starting hpiod ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting hpssd ...                                                                               [ ok ]

whiteguardian hplip # /etc/init.d/hplip stop 

 * Stopping hpiod ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Stopping hpssd ...

start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 8638: No such process

1 pids were not killed

No process in pidfile `/var/run/hpssd.pid' found running; none killed.                              [ !! ]

whiteguardian hplip # 

```

when i start and stop hplip using the rc-script

Any ideas...i bought this PSC because linuxpriting.org says it works perfectly....help please...TIA

I think the culprit is hpssd.py?? i dont get any errors when i start /etc/init.d/hplip but i get:[code]

----------

## keyson

Hi,

Your hpssd does not start as it should.

Check this bug report https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98428

Seems like it is something with the pyton env in 0.9.7 of hplip.

I don't have this problem. Maybe you have to run python-updater

and check with revdep-rebuild -p if you have any broken packages.

Then reemerge the hplip.

----------

## jtp755

thats what i was thinking too.....i am gonna go run revdep-rebuild. i ran python-updater  but it didnt seem to do anything....thanks tho....ill be back

when i use sane to scan for the scanner it responds with:

```

whiteguardian hplip # sane-find-scanner -q

found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [HP], product=0x4c11 [PSC 1500 series]) at libusb:001:004

```

along with usbview picking it up and lsusb:

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 03f0:4c11 Hewlett-Packard 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 040a:5009 Kodak Co. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

so its there...but idk from there i think its hpssd.py

----------

